

Pi - an e-book reader from Infibeam, an Indian Company - deepakjois
http://infibeam.com/Pi

======
anigbrowl
Looks...strangely...familiar...

~~~
deepakjois
Yes it does. Engadget did a post on the blatant rip-off of both the Amazon.com
website and Kindle [http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/26/keepin-it-real-fake-
part-...](http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/26/keepin-it-real-fake-part-cclll-
amazon-com-gets-copied-with-it/)

Infibeam responded with a blogpost here :
<http://blog.infibeam.com/2010/01/uniqueness-argument.html>

